

Show HN: Embark – A Node.js starter/framework app - bckmn
https://github.com/jbckmn/embark?source=hn_2014_09_16

======
bckmn
Handles local auth, user accounts, data storage, sockets, API, transactional
email, cleaning the dishes, etc.

